# Suche Kupferplätchen



## FRUTZN (12 April 2006)

Hallo Leute

Wer weis wo ich Kupferplätchen ( keine Kupferdichtungen) kaufen kann.
Durchmesser min 20mm  max25mm. Dicke 2mm. 
Habe bis jetzt keinen Händler gefunden. 
Wer kennt eine Firma , die solche Plätchen vertreibt? 

Dankeschön im Voraus


----------



## Werner54 (12 April 2006)

*Coins*

Hi,

die Dinger gibt's bei der Bundesbank (mit ner "5" drauf).


----------



## Fruntzn (12 April 2006)

Dann bin ich glaub ich falsch informiert ich dachte immer:

5 Cent:
Durchmesser: 21,25 mm
Dicke: 1,67 mm
Gewicht: 3,92 g
Material: Stahl mit Kupfer (Haltet mal einen Magneten drann)

Ich suche Kupferplätchen. Keine verkupferten Stahlplätchen.


----------



## Werner54 (12 April 2006)

*Ach so..*

Hallo Frutzn,

du suchst Stanzabfälle aus Kupfer. Die entstehen da, wo Kabelschuhe produziert werden.


----------



## Fruntzn (12 April 2006)

Kennt ihr einen Hersteller??


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2006)

Guck mal bei RS, die müssten so etwas haben.
http://www.rsonline.de


----------



## knabi (12 April 2006)

Ich suche auch Kupfer, wer schenkt mir ein paar Tonnen?  
Kupferpreis heute: 511 Euro/100kg. Wahnsinn!
Aber Spaß beiseite: Das eine Firma so etwas im Sortiment hat, glaube ich nicht. Wie groß ist denn Dein Bedarf? Ich würde bei einer metallverarbeitenden Firma stanzen lassen, für Kleinserien ginge auch sägen (von Stangenmaterial).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Fruntzn (13 April 2006)

Bei RS haben so was was ich brauche nicht.

Ich würde ca. 200 Stück brauchen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2006)

Hallo,

schon mal bei *Wer liefert was* geschaut?

http://www.wlw.de/sse/MainServlet?a...uchbegriff=kupfer+stangen&koop=&klobjid=91802

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

